# New Product: veloToze short and tall shoe covers



## Geert_Boers (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr. or Mrs,
Could you please tell me where in the Netherlands I can get the overshoes of Velotoze?


----------



## Alex4 (Apr 5, 2015)

They're available on VeloToze webpage with international shipping.


----------

